# Game 35: Warriors @ Heat (1/1 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, January 1, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Will be nice to see Dorell back in Miami, hopefully he has a good game (but doesn't kill us too much).

Should be a win, but hopefully we don't come out and coast till the 4th. Let's play some defence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After Boston's loss earlier today, with a win, the Heat would be in a mathematical tie for 1st and remain 2 games back in the loss column.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Drinking a beer, playing Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit and watching Miami on the laptop! It doesn't get much better than this guys.

4 day holiday starts tomorrow too, so I'll miss the game vs. Bucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Biedrins and Gadzuric are out for the Warriors. Wade and Lebron gotta go in attack mode tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FX™ said:


> Drinking a beer, playing Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit and watching Miami on the laptop! It doesn't get much better than this guys.
> 
> 4 day holiday starts tomorrow too, so I'll miss the game vs. Bucks.


:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2-2 start fore Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh needs to get at Lee tonight, he won't be able to contain him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is not a good matchup for Z

What a pass by Lebron to Z


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade and LeBron showing off on the same play. That was nice.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron with a nice swat on Lee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many turnovers giving the Warriors easy points.

Dorell off to another good start against us


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Arroyo with a nice start, 2 3's for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3333 again

Lebron gets the layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No D by both teams. Just like the start of our last game.

And Ellis hits a 3. 10-14 shooting by the Warriors to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Including tonight, our last 5 opponents have all been in the top 10 in 3pt FG%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 by the Warriors. 11-15 start for them now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wright again from 3. My goodness..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dorell's going off on us tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wright has just gotten nasty from 3, straight up Ray Allen


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They're killing us from 3. This D is ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, another 3 by the Warriors. Crazy shooting by them right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

65% shooting and 5-6 from 3. D needs to pick it up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense isn't all that bad, sometimes teams are hot for a quarter. Wright makes another fadeaway, what can you do?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dorell with 14 points on 6-7 shooting. He is money with that jumpshot nowadays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell is on fire


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

James Jones for 3, nice feed by LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan just has nothing left...

JJ for 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ellis with the buzzer-beater. Damn. Okay, it wasn't just the D, Warriors were stupidly hot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just that kind of quarter haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG...

The way they shot, of course that went in...

36-28 Warriors after 1

Our D was bad, but what can you do when they are hitting these outside shots? Hope they cool down.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not worried, offense kept pace with them. Just have to continue to play solid and hopefully they will go on a bit of a drought.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

How easily did Lee just get past Juwan?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lebron Put A ****ing Hand Up!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, I don't see how Joel committed a foul on that play. It looked like Chalmers reached in if anything. What a terrible call.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

More aggressive play by Dwyane, and he gets the and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Wade

Alright Spo, put Bosh back in..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, now the defense is playing stupid. Free lane to the basket for anyone in a GSW uniform.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel playing awful D. ****ing all up the rotation.

Damn it!!!! Don't prove me wrong Joel!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is just ugly.

And when we're struggling defensively and need to keep up with them on offense, I dont think its wise to go for almost 6 straight minutes without at least 2 of the big 3 in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

70 percent shooting...hard to win against that. Play some damn defense!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Weak T


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Taunting technical? Bull****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? What a cheap ass T.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahah Rio was like 2 feet short on that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness, Mario. That was 3ft short...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Booooooooooooosh!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

17 points down...eugh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ellis grabs a rebound, walks to the 3 point line, nobody on the Heat feels like picking him up


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing hell LeBron, still nursing that hangover from your birthday?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just dunk it Bosh, dunk everything


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

FX™ said:


> ****ing hell LeBron, still nursing that hangover from your birthday?


Probably the whole team is


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh why is Bosh playing center? Why don't we dictate the matchup for once?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can we trade LeBron for Dorell mid-game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is crazy shooting by the Warriors


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good grief


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are picking us apart.

This is our D though. Collapse and make them beat you from outside. And they are definitely beating us from outside.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Imagine having that Dorell on our team. I think that is exactly what he wants us to feel.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Our rotation on D is horrible.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No, our defense is collapse and rotate to cover for the other guy. Multiple players are missing rotations right now because no defense is designed to give up wide open threes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Down 20


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 20 now...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my Monta, what a play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> No, our defense is collapse and rotate to cover for the other guy. Multiple players are missing rotations right now because no defense is designed to give up wide open threes.


Obviously when you collapse, the goal is to get back and challenge the 3pt shooters when it gets kicked back out. Some have been wide open 3's, no doubt, but they have hit contested 3's as well. Nothing we can do when a team is that hot from outside.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That's better, Arroyo 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another WIDE open three and somehow Curry of all people gets the offensive board. Remind me why Bosh is playing center again?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron blows another rotation


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seriously? We're just going to let Ellis drive straight at Bosh, with no-one on him?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So they practiced defense yesterday? You can't tell


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes Tony, the Heat are confused on rotations. I wonder if its because Bosh and Lebron are the C/PF, something they haven't done in over a month at least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron needs to do a lot more of that. Just drive.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Team is playing bad, GS is hot, and the refs are making little calls to stick it to us probably because they are delighting in our misery. Subtly affecting the flow of the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

72 points in the first half for the Warriors. This is pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just embarrassing how easy they are are scoring


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm just going to repeat this over and over. This lineup = swiss cheese interior defense combined with lazy hungover superstar rotations


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, bad shot, followed by a bad foul by Curry.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That's better. LeBron needs to take over.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice close to the quarter. I like Miami in the second half to come back and win this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-58 Warriors at the half

Only down 14. Seems like so much more since we're playing about as awful as this team is capable of on the defensive end.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They'll probably cool down and we'll come back and win, but that's besides the point. That was just pathetic effort in the first half from everyone not named Chris Bosh or Carlos Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start. Forced a turnover, then Lebron attacks and draws the foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many times has there been a loose ball around Lebron, and instead of going for it, he leaks out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice ball movement. 10pt game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just microwaved a quiche. It's sooooo nice. This is going to be a good half I can feel it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good start to the 3rd. But it was a big hole to dig out of, got to keep up the defensive intensity, and hope they keep missing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, if that Bosh dunk went down, that would've been so sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, that would have been the highlight of the year had Bosh finished that

Where was this energy an hour ago?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad 3 by Wade. Not the time for home runs

Lebron with the dunk!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is much better. Much, much better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the fadeaway


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Now this is the Heat team I recognize. ALL ABOUT D BABY!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

nice pass by Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carlos2Lebron2Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron to Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at Z taking up space in the middle doing things that centers do


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Z


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dorell for 3, guy is crazy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This group is gassed. Good timeout for Coach Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness. Dorell was 2ft behind the 3pt line and still drilled it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yo MIAMI HEAT PLAYERS 




****!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel needs to start taking technicals


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel makes both free throws. He's quickly becoming a better free throw shooter than Wade this season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Joel after his bad pass


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see Haslem back in a Heat uni.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is taking a giant **** on the court but somehow has 16/9 anyway


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron with a double double.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Juwan


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahhaa Mario has one play every game that just has me falling out of my chair laughing


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Unfortunate drop by Mario. Still, 1 pt down going into the 4th, should be alright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

About time Mario did something that makes you want to punch him.

84-83 Warriors after 3

A complete 180 in that quarter. Hope we have enough energy to close this out in the 4th


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goddammit Rio. He's a funny player. He does five things really right, for 1 thing inexplicable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

i think lebron ran out of gas to end that quarter. Settled for too many jumpers. He'll need this rest coming up. Now for Wade and Bosh to bring the victory home!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love watching Bosh work offensively. His game is so smooth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lead. Great comeback. Now to hold it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

He's out of his slump


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh will destroy these guys if we give it to him repeatedly. And there is James ****ing Jones in a game where we badly need his threes to counter Dorell


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jj!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great close outs!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn JJ was fired up there! He rarely shows emotion like that


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I say just give it to Bosh every other time down this quarter. They have nothing to stop him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damnit Mario! No need to reach in. Make him take that runner over Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

More of the Barry Sanders version of Wade please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Dwyane. No settling. Just attack.

Need to go to Bosh in the post more after this.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dorell finally missing a few threes in a row


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Warriors are in the penalty with 8 minutes left..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is off from the line tonight.

Both he and Wade could look so good from the line one night, then horrible the next.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade gets the rebound


ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's playing on fast forward this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the block.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Spiked by Joel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is getting nasty now. He passed on a wide open three to take a midrange jumper.

As soon as I say that he takes a horrible fadeaway three


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade. Not a good shot, even for a Heat check.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell finally hits a 3 after going a little cold. Still just a 6pt game. This is what the Heat needs to become better at. Closing out games in the 4th. The last two games, they allowed the Knicks and Rockets back in in the final couple of minutes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, Bosh hesitates and kills the possession


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4pt game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is always SO CLOSE to traveling on every single defensive rebound. His pivot foot scares the **** out of me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario

He's been hitting some big, late shots


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel wardening it up inside


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There's the Chalmers foul


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wtf Radmanovic? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Radman taking a page out of Mario's book


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Feels like we should be up by more, no?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors score 72 in the 1st half, and with 3:14 to go, they have scored 24 in the 2nd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is straight cash money from the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One of these days, Joel will finish off an and1.

The closer is at it again


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel is money from the free-throw line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is just trolling them now with that move


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is playing a pretty quiet game for his standards, yet you look at his numbers and he's right around his usual triple double.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh with only 10 shots tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

FX™ said:


> Joel is money from the free-throw line.


The Closer


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goddamn I hope we don't Millsapped here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shot by Curry.

Teams just continue to hit crazy shots at the end of the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lmao, had to laugh at the hustle from Joel then throws it at Dwyane's leg.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm all for them showing me the NBA Stats Central on every stream I watch, but the ****ty techno music HAS to go. If you're going to have techno, play some Nintendo 64 soundtracks or something. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Bosh with only 10 shots tonight


Hard to be mad since we're up but he definitely should have had more touches in the early part of the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its a good thing this game isnt closer cause our free throw shooting could have lost us this game on another night.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heat win.

I miss having Dorell here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 114-107

Great comeback win, but a horrible showing in the 1st half.

Nice to see all the former teammates and coaches of Dorell go up to him after the game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was probably the least exciting 20 point comeback I've ever seen. It's almost like everyone just expected them to turn it on at some point and close it out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who are people thinking for POTG? Lebron had the best numbers, but DWade was close and was big down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough POTG vote tonight. No one stood out during the comeback cause it seems like everyone chipped in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I vote Wade, his aggression in the 4th stood out for me over everything else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll go with Wade as well. He hit big shots, free throws and made 2 sweet passes to JJ for a 3 and Mario for a layup, to extend the lead to 7.


> EthanJSkolnick Heat trailed in this game, 68-48, and went on a 52-20 run. The defense -- and the Warriors -- tightened up.


What a difference between the 1st half and 2nd half.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bad defense. Early collapse. Would have been a loss against a real team that doesn't have no courage hacks like Monta Ellis, Radmanovic, and Dorell Wright.

Moral loss.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^But a much better defensive disposition, much more purity, and many more skirmishes in the 2nd half 

After this win, we're now mathematically tied for 1st in the conference with Boston.

This is our 2nd best start through 35 games in franchise history. The 04-05 team got off to a 27-8 start.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Bad defense. Early collapse. Would have been a loss against a real team that doesn't have no courage hacks like Monta Ellis, Radmanovic, and Dorell Wright.
> 
> Moral loss.
> 
> :flay:


Agreed.

POTG Is Bosh for me.

He was very hot in the beginning and kept us from going into a worst deficit than 20pts.

I don't feel that Wade and Bron, although they started scoring in the 2nd half were the reason why we won. I feel that was more due to a MUCH better team defense.

So for that reason vote = Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I was just looking a Lebron's numbers for the season. He's been much better on the road for some reason. Especially when it comes to shooting. At home, he's shooting just 44% and 29% from 3 on the season, while on the road he's at 50% and 41% from 3. Pretty big difference.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Must be the booing...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win, although looks like we had to work pretty hard for it.

POTG? Lebron has the sexy stats, Bosh had the double double and DWade hit the big shots (from what I can tell).

Whose is it?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Anthony


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel played really bad I thought in this game. Perhaps his worst game I have seen this season.

Made a lot of dumb mistakes and got outrebounded by a weak rebounding team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade made the big shots, so ill give it to Wade.


----------

